# New Pasture?



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I didn't exactly know where to put this but I saw some threads in this section on "setups" so I just tried here. (Sorry) If any of yall can help or give me tips on anything at all, thank you soooo much. 

Im 15 and don't have much experience in growing anything by myself. I can somewhat drive our tractor and help out my grandparents in their garden but thats it. Im wanting to be able to move the (4) goats over to the field this summer but its very dry and has patchy grass. Its only an acre and im willing to put as much time and money into it as it needs even if I have to water it by hand every day haha. My dad tried a few years ago but the grass never really came up all that great (he has a black thumb) so this year Im going to take a try at it.  

I've done piles of research on google and YouTube videos but haven't found much help. In some places its really dusty dirt and doesn't hold at all. I looked at some different kinds of grass and am leaning towards the Southern blend livestock at TSC. I tend to ramble on and on when I make these things so Ill just do this. 

1. Should I burn the field off before?
2. What kind of fertilizer? 10-10-10? 
3. When should I plant it?
4. Do I turn the soil, spread the seeds, put the fertilizer, then spread bagged compost/dirt/manure on top? (This parts what I'm mostly confused about.)
5. How much water does it need? 

Or if yall have anything to add to it.  Thank you so much in advance!  Ive been wanting to replant for a long time now and can't wait for the point when I can see my babies out in a green field with grass to their shoulders running around playing, instead of being cooped up in a dry lot and having to stand around and eat hay and feed.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes please let us know where you live and what the land has been used for in the past.

The first thing to do is to take a soil sample and get it analyzed to see what needs to be added, could be fertilizer, lime, etc. Do you have some type of local agriculture extension, at a university or otherwise? They should be able to help you with where to get a soil sample analyzed and how to take it. They should also be able to tell you what would be best to plant.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Spend about $30.00 on the book "Fertility Pastures" by Newman Turner. It is awesome! It will answer most of your questions and give you lots of ideas! He was a very successful organic/natural farmer, who really transformed the fields and cattle on a previously almost barren farm - mostly by selecting the proper plants to grow.
He was in England, so if you're not I'm sure his fields weren't so dry as yours, but his wealth of info on deep-rooting pasture blends to pull minerals up from the subsoil, the most efficient ways to graze pastures, etc. is WELL worth the money you'll spend on the book!


----------

